# 1965 Moulton 4 speed



## Drzdave58 (Oct 28, 2020)

Recently acquired this 1965 Moulton 4 speed that was in need of some TLC. Powder coated cream, new flat bars and stem, new tires, new brake pads and cables, hand stitched leather grips.  All the chrome parts cleaned up beautifully. Rides nice!


----------



## Roger Henning (Oct 29, 2020)

Nice bike most likely being a 1965 it was sold by a Huffy retailer.  Huffy only sold them in 1965.  Here are before and afters of mine.  Roger


----------



## Drzdave58 (Oct 29, 2020)

Roger Henning said:


> Nice bike most likely being a 1965 it was sold by a Huffy retailer.  Huffy only sold them in 1965.  Here are before and afters of mine.  Roger
> 
> View attachment 1292883
> 
> View attachment 1292884



That one was crusty! Nice job on it. Yes they were sold by Huffy..5000 of them were shipped to the states..mine was number 81


----------



## HARPO (Oct 31, 2020)

Drzdave58 said:


> Recently acquired this 1965 Moulton 4 speed that was in need of some TLC. Powder coated cream, new flat bars and stem, new tires, new brake pads and cables, hand stitched leather grips.  All the chrome parts cleaned up beautifully. Rides nice!
> 
> View attachment 1292615
> 
> ...




Beautiful job!


----------



## Drzdave58 (Nov 10, 2020)

Upgraded the rear hub to a Sturmey archer 5 speed, Sturmey crankset, sealed BB and new chain


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 14, 2020)

Beautiful bike! I powder coated a bike frame one time and the name of the color was "vanilla ice cream" that looked just like that!


----------



## Drzdave58 (Nov 14, 2020)

jimbo53 said:


> Beautiful bike! I powder coated a bike frame one time and the name of the color was "vanilla ice cream" that looked just like that!



It’s a delicious colour for sure!


----------



## Drzdave58 (Jul 12, 2021)

Riser bars and layback seatpost added.


----------



## Threespeedmafia (Jul 20, 2021)

Just acquired this one this morning. Lots of work needed.  But it is the first Moulton I have ever touched and could not pass it up. Quite the project.


----------



## Drzdave58 (Jul 20, 2021)

Good score! The Bones look good and it’s got potential. Make sure you check underneath the rear forks for fatigue cracks. Are you going to do a complete disassembly? Any special plans for it?


----------



## Threespeedmafia (Jul 21, 2021)

Drzdave58 said:


> Good score! The Bones look good and it’s got potential. Make sure you check underneath the rear forks for fatigue cracks. Are you going to do a complete disassembly? Any special plans for it?



All good questions. At this point, I have to find time to do some research. And I need to push some other projects to the finish line.  But I assume it will need a complete tear down.  Prayers accepted! Thanks for the heads up on the rear fork. I will check it out.


----------



## Drzdave58 (Jul 22, 2021)

Good luck with it! I look forward to see what u do with it.


----------



## Threespeedmafia (Jul 22, 2021)

Drzdave58 said:


> Good luck with it! I look forward to see what u do with it.



I can only hope it comes out half as nice as yours.


----------

